# Main > General Discussion >  10th Anniversary Guildworld - Moved to new Sub-forum

## J.Edward

ATTENTION GUILDERS...
We decided to give the Guildworld project it's own sub-forum and moved it tonight from the Annual Challenge area to its new home -Community Worldbuilding Projects [CWBP].
Everything is still there and still as it was, just in a new spot now.  :Wink: 

Now we'll have plenty of space to spread out.  :Very Happy: 
Also, in case you didn't see it before, we have a cutoff date for acquiring one of the last few land masses on the big world map.
That cutoff will be Monday morning, April 11th. You can still join in the project after that date - but no new land masses will be created.
If you have any questions, just ask.

We had to create a new thumbnail scraper, so if you have linked to the thumbs in the annual challenge subforum, you'll want to update that to the new thumbnails in the CWBP subforum.
We're also going to have some thread prefixes for things like Country, Story, Myths, etc. once we get those worked out.
I'll keep you posted on any new changes or additions to the Guildworld.
Cheers,
J

----------


## J.Edward

Just a refresh - so people will see this notification.  :Wink:

----------

